# French Tax return



## BoogieWoogie (May 26, 2018)

Hello
I am new to this forum and this question may have been asked before. I am looking for a specific anwser regarding filling tax form 2047 of the French Income revenue.
My husband is receiving a UK basic state pension. The UK state pension is paid gross but because his income is below the taxable threshold of £11500, he doesn't pay any tax in the UK on his income.

In the french form 2047, am I entitled to get the tax rebate on his income, ie: fill in box 8TK or not?

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't worry about what is or isn't taxed in the UK. (That's not how French taxes work.)

Indicate on form 2047 the nature of the pension (like you have here) and then put it in section 6 (form 2047 still) as "Revenus imposables orvrant droit à un crédit d'impôt égal au montant de l'impôt Français" - and include it in box 8TK. (If there is is any doubt, they'll be in touch - but just for more information.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BoogieWoogie (May 26, 2018)

thanks a lot for getting back to me so quickly


----------

